# Arkansas State Meeting in October



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

ARKANSAS BEEKEEPERS ASSOCIATION

STATE MEETING

October 9-10, 2009

Ozark Folk Center 

Mountain View, Arkansas


http://www.arbeekeepers.org/


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

The speakers will cover bee diseases, small hive beetle, beetle traps and the African Honey Bee. This should be a good meeting for the novice beekeepers. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter T. Kelley Co. will be in attendence and would be happy to bring your orders to you with no shipping charges.


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

We ventured out in the rain today to the meeting. Talks were vy interesting and really stocked up with supplies from Dadant and Kelly and saved UPS charges on some heavy items.


----------

